# Stevensons.



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
Has anyone, got or know where I can get them, photos of the following Newlyn trawlers as sidewinders back in the 60s. Elizabeth Ann Webster, Elizabeth Caroline, Roseland and Trewarveneth. I have them as beamers but would like to get them as they were when I sailed on them. I have tried all the usual sources.
Regards janathull(Thumb)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I will see what I can find for you - bear with me, 
I have a lot on at the moment. Best Wishes, Raymond (Penzance)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Roseland and Trewarveneth*

That's all I have - I will keep a lookout for the others...
If you PM your email, I can send larger scans.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Have you had a look at
http://www.newlynharbour.co.uk/galleries/jacqueline/index.htm
http://www.newlynharbour.co.uk/galleries/jacqueline/source/1.htm
http://www.newlynharbour.co.uk/galleries/jacqueline/source/33.htm


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

See the firm have just picked up some very unwelcome bad publicity over quotas.

Peter4447


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Been "raided" by DEFRA and the police, so I have been told.
They are not the oldest running concern in Newlyn, but they
are the largest. Fishing is not an exact science. Quotas schmotas.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

'Twas a little more complicated than that I'm afraid Treeve.
Peter4447


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

It always is - I actually took the news with a pinch of local sea salt, 
as it was given to me on 1st April!! As someone who has been involved
in large building contracts, what the public perceives has very little
connection with the realities and complexities in which we have to
operate and achieve. I rather expected it to be much the same principle.


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks everybody, its a great help. As far as quotas go apperently it goes back some years and with Stevos putting so much money into the local economy they should get away with it. It reminds me of a Grimmy I was on and each haul we had a lot of Coalie which we had to dump because we had used up our 5 kit Quota. Alongside of us was a big Belgian sidewinder who landed the same day as us and guess what, he landed hundreds of kits of coalie. The quota system is c**p. Regards janathull.


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Pictures of those boats occasionally appear on Brixham postcards, as 2 were ex BM. If you look in the gallery, I loaded the Elizabeth Ann Webster a few weeks back, regards, Trev


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Trev,
I think the one you loaded was before she was the Webster when she was called the Agnes Allen. I hear that Stevo has now scrapped the Webster, she was the finest looking trawler they had when she was a sidewinder. Regards Jan.


----------

